# your goto everyday lens and why?



## Anthonyhnj (Mar 4, 2013)

I love to shoot wide, wait scratch that, Ultra Wide. It seems that my everyday walk around goto lens is the 17-40. it gives me the ultra wide I like when needed and it also covers the 24, 28, and 35mm focal lengths. Granted, it's only f4 but I have been using it on a 6d and have had no complaints. Maybe one day i'll upgrade to the 16-35.

What's your goto everyday lens?

Anthony
My 365 iPhone Project. 
http://onedumbphoto.com


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 4, 2013)

I prefer to shoot long. I love taking photos of people and animals reacting in their natural environment, who don't even realize I am looking at them . My favorite walk-around on ff has been 24-105, but I have just been purchasing several new lenses, so ask me again in 6 months.


----------



## dbduchene (Mar 4, 2013)

Its big and heavy but I just cannot get away from my 28-300 dust pump L series. My 2nd choice is probably my 70-200 F2.8 IS II. Not sure how many years more I will be able to keep packing them around. I went to Vietnam last summer and left the 28-300 at home and regretted it the whole time. Next time the 100-400 stays at home


----------



## gary samples (Mar 4, 2013)

200mm f/2.0 you can't beat magic


----------



## Hillsilly (Mar 4, 2013)

135mm f/2. I love the focal length. Most of my photos are of family and friends, and this lens is ideal for that. Its long enough for some wildlife and sports. Interesting and different enough for some landscapes. The f/2 aperture is extremely useful when it starts to get dark. It's not excessively big or heavy - you can carry it around all day. All up, there is nothing this lens can't do and there is no lens that I like more. Except maybe my 40mm.


----------



## TexasBadger (Mar 4, 2013)

If I can only carry one lens it's the 24-70 f2.8L.


----------



## Stig (Mar 4, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> I prefer to shoot long. I love taking photos of people and animals reacting in their natural environment, who don't even realize I am looking at them . My favorite walk-around on ff has been 24-105...



+1


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 4, 2013)

Currently it is Nikon 18-300 f/3.5 - f/5.6 VR lens on D7000 for everyday shots for its versatility in a relatively small/light package and I carry it everywhere I go. 
But if I don't care about wide angle and telephoto reach, than my all time favorite was EF 24-105 on EOS 7D (it had much better image quality than the above Nikon Combo).
Of course for any other occasion when I care about the best image quality possible (within the gear I have) than EOS 5D MK III and EF 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II is undoubtedly the undisputed King.


----------



## PavelR (Mar 4, 2013)

gary samples said:


> 200mm f/2.0 you can't beat magic


+1


----------



## BruinBear (Mar 4, 2013)

Sigma 35mm f/1.4 on 6D, just love that focal length for some reason.


----------



## wayno (Mar 4, 2013)

24-70 2.8 ii. Blindingly kick arse walk around lens.


----------



## wayno (Mar 4, 2013)

(And my walk around prime is the 35L - a perfect all-round focal length)


----------



## aj1575 (Mar 4, 2013)

Canon 35mm f2 on a EOS 350D

It is small, light, fast and makes great pictures. It's close to a fifty on a FF, so the field of view is suitable for many things.


----------



## Danielle (Mar 4, 2013)

Zeiss distagon 2/35.

I love fast primes, and that optic is for my own style, stellar.


----------



## caMARYnon (Mar 4, 2013)

40mm on 5D2 is always in my shoulder bag.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 4, 2013)

PavelR said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > 200mm f/2.0 you can't beat magic
> ...


That's your *everyday* goto lens?


----------



## ewg963 (Mar 4, 2013)

24-105mm L it's lightweight and gives good to great results for most situtations


----------



## AudioGlenn (Mar 4, 2013)

wayno said:


> 24-70 2.8 ii. Blindingly kick arse walk around lens.



+1


----------



## AudioGlenn (Mar 4, 2013)

wayno said:


> (And my walk around prime is the 35L - a perfect all-round focal length)



+1 for this prime as well


----------



## captainkanji (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm using the 24-105. I have a 70-200 just in case. 2.8 glass is still a bit out of my price range. I'm hoping to upgrade to the 70-200 2.8 by next year though. The 40 is my body cap


----------



## apmadoc (Mar 4, 2013)

I find that 80% of my photos are taken by either the 24-105 or the 24-70 II that replaced it. They are fast, have the range I need for what I want to shoot.

I shoot mostly landscapes. Of the remaining 20% it is split 15% for my 16-35 and the rest for my 70-200


----------



## Viggo (Mar 4, 2013)

35 L

It has the best AF of the shortish fast primes, really sharp and really creamy bokeh and it's not as wide as the 24 which tend to be overdramatic for most everyday shots. And the 50 isn't wide enough to give that uniqe look. Small and light and juuuust fantastic.


----------



## rpt (Mar 4, 2013)

24-105L for most general shots. 

For birding 100-400L and it stayed on my camera for a few days when the hawk came visiting.


----------



## PavelR (Mar 4, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> PavelR said:
> 
> 
> > gary samples said:
> ...


Yes, If I go "light" ;-) (only one lens) + not knowing exactly what I will be shooting...
200/2 produce the best subject isolation and is usable on 2, if the sun goes down...
For an evidence: I do not go to shoot every day - 99% of the time I'm shooting at weekend.
(I usually ride my bike slowly thru my hometown... along the river... only one lens [+body] sitting in my backpack.)


----------



## tron (Mar 4, 2013)

1 lens: 24-105 f/4L IS

2 lenses: 35mm 1.4L 135mm f/2L


----------



## Stig (Mar 4, 2013)

PavelR said:


> (I usually ride my bike slowly thru my hometown... along the river... only one lens [+body] sitting in my backpack.)



I was surprised by the lens choice as well, however this is hard to argue with, it sounds like a nice day 
... except for me, it would be a nice convertible, but that's details


----------



## Kristofgss (Mar 4, 2013)

40 mm pancake. (used to be the 50F1.4, but the pancake is more convenient)


----------



## PavelR (Mar 4, 2013)

Stig said:


> PavelR said:
> 
> 
> > (I usually ride my bike slowly thru my hometown... along the river... only one lens [+body] sitting in my backpack.)
> ...


The winter is finally passing...
(The pictures were taken in 2009 = long time before I bought Canon and 200/2.)


----------



## pj1974 (Mar 4, 2013)

Canon 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 USM IS on my Canon 7D.

Love that combo... awesome image quality, portable, very versatile with USM & IS - and it didn't cost the earth!

Paul


----------



## chauncey (Mar 4, 2013)

Canon's 185 mm macro...up close and personal to headshots to landscapes, does a great photomerge.


----------



## Stig (Mar 4, 2013)

PavelR said:


> Stig said:
> 
> 
> > PavelR said:
> ...



nice, but not really how I imagined a day for "riding a bike along a river"


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 4, 2013)

1. 135L

2. 50L

3. 24-105L

4. 24L II

I use my 135L the most as I tend to shoot tele more. As a GP kit for me, it'd be 24-105L + 50L.


----------



## Studio1930 (Mar 4, 2013)

200 f/2. 

When in doubt, this lens will hit the mark!

My second choice is the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II but I usually put it back down and pick up the 200 f/2. This past weekend we went out of town for four days and I only took the 1DX and 200 f/2. My wife was impressed with my light camera load (normally want to take at least 3 lenses and a backup body when going out of town).


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 4, 2013)

I used to carry my 24-70 f2.8 II often. Now, just simple 35mm fixed RX1 - reason: small enough to carry around. The IQ is AMAZING


----------



## FTBPhotography (Mar 4, 2013)

Sigma 30mm f/1.4 or 17-55 f/2.8 IS USM


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Mar 4, 2013)

I honestly don't think I have a single everyday "goto" lens, for the simple reason that I could wind up shooting so many different things.

I wind up using the TS-E 24 II a lot, more than any other lens, but it's probably not the only lens I'd grab if I was going to just go out with no idea what I might wind up shooting...though, generally, I have a pretty good idea of why I'm grabbing the camera, so I'll pick whatever lens is going to be best suited for what I'm headed for.

The 24-105 would be my choice for a "I truly have no clue what the hell I might encounter and I don't want to load myself down with a lot of stuff" lens. And, if I want to go even lighter, I'll take off the grip and slap on the Shorty McForty. But for most of what I wind up shooting, it's not even going to occur to me to grab the 24-105.

If I did a lot of events or other variations on the photojournalism theme, I'd have a hard time picking between the 24-105 and Tamron's stabilized 24-70 (which I've never seen in person). Or, I _would_ have a hard time if I didn't already have the 24-105...I'd have to spend a long time shooting with the 24-105 and running into limitations from f/4 but not running into limitations from not having the extra reach, and I doubt I'd wind up thinking it's worth selling the one to get the other (in either direction).

Cheers,

b&


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 4, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> As a GP kit for me, it'd be 24-105L + 50L.



+1 
The 24-105L with either the 50 or 35 as a standard make a sensible practical combo. I use the latter and is my go to combo.


----------



## Etienne (Mar 4, 2013)

I like to be up close, and I like the wide perspective.
My walk-around lens is 16-35 2.8L II, on 5DIII. 
If I bring a second lens it is usually 50 1.4, although lately I am testing out the 28 2.8 IS USM.

I like the 24-105 f/4L, but don't bring it much.
I only bring the 70-200 when I am pretty sure I'll need it.


----------



## TommyLee (Mar 4, 2013)

14L II as first choice
maybe the 16-35 II for added flex...
if I bring a second lens it will be 85L II....... as sun rises...

if summer/spring the second will be 100 macro
....possibly the macro is the only one ...if I specifically go out to the gardens for bugs and flowers

if going to crowd-events the 14L II still first
then 135L or maybe the 70-200 f4/f2.8 II...where reach is needed
the Sigma 35 may go as third, if an opportunity seems to be there
(the first 2weeks I had the sigma it went alone...to force it on the world...as a test)

a low light kit for me would be 14L II, Sig35, 135L (and Tam 1.4x TC)

///////////

so I FIRST choose the 14L II (with 16-35 zoom as a substitute)


----------



## RMC33 (Mar 4, 2013)

200 f/2 or my 400 f/2.8 depending on what I am shooting.


----------



## twagn (Mar 4, 2013)

EF-S 15-85. Very usefull zoom range (35 eq) 24-136 on my 60D and very sharp


----------



## justawriter (Mar 4, 2013)

As I work as the editor/reporter/photographer for two small town weekly papers, I go with the Tamron 18-270. Some of my best shots have come on very short notice, and if I have to change lenses, I may miss the moment. I seldom know if my subject will be a mother and child or a building on fire, or whether I will be five feet from the subject or a quarter mile away. My biggest need it flexibility, and it gives me photos that look as good or better than my kit lenses.


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Mar 4, 2013)

24-70 v1 most of the tyme. Itz a tank, but is right in the range of my talent. And, you can shoot in the rain, up here,  in the beautiful Miami Beach of Canada(upstate NY).


----------



## V8Beast (Mar 4, 2013)

The 24-105 offers the ideal range of focal lengths for most of what I shoot, so it's the lens I use most often. Throw in the image stabilization, and it's a very, very versatile lens. 

I get a kick out of people that go poopoo on this lens because it can't hang with fast primes in lab tests, or because it came/comes bundled with the 5D2/5D3. This mere "kit lens" has made me more money that all my other lenses combined  Makes me wonder how much more I could make with a real lens ;D


----------



## westr70 (Mar 4, 2013)

Stig said:


> PavelR said:
> 
> 
> > (I usually ride my bike slowly thru my hometown... along the river... only one lens [+body] sitting in my backpack.)
> ...



+1. Was surprised too and it's a great day for a drive in my convertible.


----------



## Anthonyhnj (Mar 4, 2013)

Pretty great responses so far. I don't know why, but I'm always amazed as to what people shoot with and what's in their camera bag. Wats good for me may not be good for you, and what's good for you is not always good for me. In the end though, It's all about taking pictures, and what is pleasing to you.

In my bag I have a 6d, 17-40, 24-105, 70-200 f4, and the 100 macro non L (still on the fence about this lens, may have gotten a bad copy, amazon is sending a new one. If I'm still not happy with it, I may get the 100 macro L)

Anthony


----------



## TLN (Mar 4, 2013)

Canon 5d Mark II + 35L mostly. 
Got 80-200 as tele lens and 85/1.4 for portraits.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 4, 2013)

westr70 said:


> Stig said:
> 
> 
> > PavelR said:
> ...


It's snowing and -9C here..... think I'll pass on the convertible....

If out for birds the goto lens is a 120-400 f5.6, which will get replaced when canon comes out with a newer version of the 400 f5.6 or an affordable (for me) longer lens.

If hiking it's an 18-200.... 
[/quote]


----------



## kbmelb (Mar 4, 2013)

50L

It is the all around focal length. Even when I shoot with my 24-70 my shots are right around (+-) 50mm.
I definitely prefer prime to zoom. A zoom gives me too much freedom and I tend to try to get EVERYTHING in the frame. Prime says, this is what you got and the moment is now, makes something of it.

I'd prefer my 85L, but sometimes it is too long and sometimes it's MFD is too far.


----------



## LewisShermer (Mar 4, 2013)

50mm 1.4 on 5Diii

no matter what lenses I take to do anything I end up just sticking the 50mm on and it seems to get exactly what I want from it. if I'm using the 24-105 I end up getting annoyed and take it off, if I'm using a 70-300 I end up getting annoyed and take it off. I shoot everything with it. It's crazy.

It used to be 28mm 1.8 on my 7D. A little wider side by side and a bit more forgiving on the DOF but when I bought the 5D I couldn't use a crop sensor as a back up as the focal lengths just make no sense when swapping quickly between bodies. the curse of the 5Diii, you never want/need to use anything else. I bought a 2nd hand 5Dii as a second body and that's only been used to test if it works even though I planned on doing weddings with both and not having to swap lenses over. I sold everything crop and EF-s including an ultra wide as landscapes generally escape me or hate me.

the only time I ever reach for the 24-105 is for the groups and it bores the hell out of me. maybe I'd get on better with the 24-70 2.8 shooting around f3.5.

I feel like I'm cheating on the 28mm now, it's like the girl you've always had around that's great but then the 50mm turns up and steals the show. I'd equate the 24-105 being the lady of questionable morals in a bag of lenses that you should really avoid unless absolutely necessary... 70-300, she's not pretty but sometimes that's what you need to get the job done.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Mar 4, 2013)

LewisShermer said:


> 50mm 1.4 on 5Diii
> 
> no matter what lenses I take to do anything I end up just sticking the 50mm on and it seems to get exactly what I want from it. if I'm using the 24-105 I end up getting annoyed and take it off, if I'm using a 70-300 I end up getting annoyed and take it off. I shoot everything with it. It's crazy.
> 
> ...



I love the analogies.

Personally, it's very hard for me to pick just ONE lens. It depends on the situation. 

A day at Disneyland, I want my young and skinny 40mm. 

Studio portraits, and wedding candids, I want the 70-200 2.8 IS II all day (my "big, busty, and beautiful"). 

Casual shooting: the 24-70 II, plain but effective

Night time events, low light w/o flash, the 35 L (my late night mistress)


----------



## wayno (Mar 4, 2013)

Viggo said:


> 35 L
> 
> It has the best AF of the shortish fast primes, really sharp and really creamy bokeh and it's not as wide as the 24 which tend to be overdramatic for most everyday shots. And the 50 isn't wide enough to give that uniqe look. Small and light and juuuust fantastic.



I completely agree.


----------



## LewisShermer (Mar 4, 2013)

AudioGlenn said:


> LewisShermer said:
> 
> 
> > 50mm 1.4 on 5Diii
> ...



I did go a little deeper on my first draft of that post but I ended up toning it down somewhat... these are modern times, gentlemen. It's not the 70's any more and it's no longer acceptable to slap your secretary on the arse and call her sugartits when you send her to make the coffee. We've learnt that the hard way. I thought I'd spare the ladies my bawdy outbursts that so often let down my professionalism. you should have read what I'd written about the lensbaby composer and totty in little black dresses...


----------



## iaind (Mar 4, 2013)

24-105 f4L covers most situations. 

I usually travel with more than 1 body and quite a few other L series lenses


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 4, 2013)

AudioGlenn said:


> I love the analogies.
> 
> Personally, it's very hard for me to pick just ONE lens. It depends on the situation.
> 
> ...



I am absolutely NOT advocating getting these, just wanted to continue the analogies post above 

35L is the older prim capable secretary... time-tested, totally dependable, trustworthy, a bit long in the tooth...she's been with the firm for nearly 10 years.

135L is the reasonably priced call girl, technically perfect, does a lot of stuff the wife doesn't do (get your mind out off the gutter guys! I am talking optics here).

50L is the ex wife... was great one minute but shifted the next... PMS mood swings that ruined the marriage. We had to part.

85L is of course the trophy wife... doesn't cook or clean, pretty to look at, big chest that you paid for through the nose, turns heads, and great to show off at the corporate party.


----------



## Stewbyyy (Mar 4, 2013)

My goto everyday lens has been the Sigma 24-60mm F/2.8 for as long as I can remember. I absolutely love it on my 1D Mark IIN, so much so, I've seen no need to buy a Canon 24-70mm F/2.8L. It's light, compact and the sharpest lens I own (Sharper than my 70-200mm F/2.8L non-IS and 300mm F/4L).

I love to shoot wide or move myself in closer if I need a tighter shot.


----------



## bholliman (Mar 4, 2013)

Depends.

If I'm outdoors its the 24-105 L normally on my camera. It's versatile enough to handle landscapes and outdoor sports or portraits.

Indoors it the 50 1.4. Great low-light all purpose lens.


----------



## Mr Bean (Mar 4, 2013)

For a general, outdoorsy lens, the 40mm pancake is great. Sharp and inconspicuous. For low light, the 50mm 1.4, at the moment. That may change when I get the 24mm 1.4


----------



## DanielW (Mar 4, 2013)

Lots of expensive answers here... :-[
On my 60D, both the 50mm f/1.4 and the 17-55mm f/2.8. The 50 when I want something lighter, and the 17-55 when I need versatility. A Fuji X20 will most likely be my everyday camera, though, and the dSLR (a 7Dm2, perhaps?) will be reserved for more challenging or special occasions, or when I have planned a shot beforehand.


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 4, 2013)

DanielW said:


> Lots of expensive answers here... :-[



Don't let these put you off... my first answer used rather simple combo and by no means they have to be L's! Any general purpose zoom plus one standard lens is a good deal for me. The second post with a listing was simply a joke to follow up on "analogies" post someone started. 

The best lens is the one you have mounted and ready to go...not some pie-in-the-sky object that you have to fork out big bucks for. 
Cheers!


----------



## DanielW (Mar 5, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> DanielW said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of expensive answers here... :-[
> ...


Thanks, Ray2021!
You know, even though I wish there were a few Ls in my bag (will get there eventually), I still have a long way to go before it is my lenses, not myself, what is keeping me from taking better pics.
I appreciate your concern!


----------



## Area256 (Mar 5, 2013)

Depends on the day...

Normally it's the 40mm pancake, just because it so wonderfully small, and I like the focal length for random snapshots.

My next most used is the 100mm L macro. I use it any time I think I'll be shooting people. I'd love to have the 135mm or an 85mm for that, but the macro is still very good - and I can shoot macro when I feel like it.

After that is the 24-105mm, that normally comes with me if I think I'll shoot landscape, or just have really no idea what I'll be shooting, but I want to do something serious.


----------



## birtembuk (Mar 5, 2013)

85L. Of course not the most versatile lens, but it does magic. The anti-mundane tool.


----------



## mjbehnke (Mar 5, 2013)

The lens I use the most is my EF-S 15-85 on my 60D. It has such a nice focal range and since I only own two lenses, my other is the 70-200 F4L IS. I do a lot of Senior Photo shooting and the two lenses are just fantastic. New Problem is that I've gotten into bird shooting and now I will have to get a bigger lens. Darn!

 Matthew


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 5, 2013)

PavelR said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > 200mm f/2.0 you can't beat magic
> ...


+2


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 5, 2013)

DanielW said:


> Ray2021 said:
> 
> 
> > DanielW said:
> ...



In January 2012, all I had was the t2i plus kit lenses 18-55 ii and 55-250. Nothing at all impressive in my bag, though I loved the t2i. Regardless of gear limitations, there were many paying clients who loved my photos (which is strictly a 2nd gig for me). Income from photography added a 7d, 5d2 & 5d3 in 2012. So far in 2013 I've added a 100mm macro L is and I have a 135 f2 arriving tomorrow. Still evaluating other lenses to add. Who would have thought I would have been able to do enough gigs to upgrade my kit that drastically in one year? My point, I suppose, is not to worry about what you don't have but to make the best of what you do. Remember, I got all this income based upon people hiring me from the photos they saw from the entry-level kit. Best of luck, Debbie


----------



## DanielW (Mar 5, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> My point, I suppose, is not to worry about what you don't have but to make the best of what you do.



That's a great way of thinking, thanks! 
But now you got me curious... Can I see some of those photos?


----------



## RGF (Mar 5, 2013)

24-105 is my walk around lens. If I want to shot nature then I'll bring my 70-300 L lens


24-105 is a great city lens, a bit of everything -wide to portrait


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 5, 2013)

24-70 II and 70-300 L

because


----------



## bseitz234 (Mar 5, 2013)

Walkaround, usually 85 1.8. I like the smaller size compared to my 17-55, which also suffers from a bit of zoom creep if I walk around with it hanging from my neck. By far the majority of my shots have been taken with my 70-200, but that's usually more a case of "I'm going to a sporting event, I'm bringing my camera", and less spontaneous.


----------



## aroo (Mar 6, 2013)

Lately, no kidding, 400mm 5.6 on a 6D. I'm surrounded by wildlife refuges


----------



## rpt (Mar 6, 2013)

aroo said:


> Lately, no kidding, 400mm 5.6 on a 6D. I'm surrounded by wildlife refuges


Wow! Pictures are in order! 

In fact there are days like I said that my 100-400L sits on my camera. It did on my 300D and does on the 5D III too.


----------



## stochasticmotions (Mar 6, 2013)

My 100-400 is on my 1D IV about 90 percent of the time, but I also do mostly nature (especially owls) photography. A 24-70 (Tamron now, used to be canon) stays on my 5D II unless I am doing macro work.


----------



## dirtcastle (Mar 6, 2013)

TrumpetPower! said:


> I honestly don't think I have a single everyday "goto" lens, for the simple reason that I could wind up shooting so many different things.



For now, the closest I've got is the 16-35L or the 50 f/1.4. But both of these leave me wanting more. Much more.

When Canon's 35L and 50L get updated... one of these two will probably become my EDC. Although maybe the Sigma 35mm f/1.4 will work too. 

As TrumpetPower expressed, I just don't find that any single lens does a good job of covering the variety of my shots. I definitely favor primes, but Canon's 35L/50L/85L primes all have weaknesses, imo. I tried the 35L and was disappointed. The 50L sounds a bit unreliable. I've got an 85L, but it's too precious/heavy/slow for an everyday carry. The 24L and the 135L are stellar, but not in my EDC focal range.


----------



## samhodde (Mar 6, 2013)

Picked up a 24-105L f/4 as an every day carry today based off everybody's recommendations here, been building up a set of primes recently for video work and on my latest event shoot ran into a lot of trouble

Realized I can't manual focus as fast as I thought I could :-\


----------



## chris_w_digits (Mar 9, 2013)

Since I shoot bands and people in indoor venues, often not well lit, the 70-200 f/2.8L (the non-IS version) is what I shoot most pictures with. People tend to react positively to "head and guitar" shots and to facial close-ups and the 70-200 range on a full-frame (5D Mark III) works extremely well, since I can get the shots without having to be so close, so people's facial expressions are usually natural. Many people don't like having a camera so close to them. When I used a crop (T2i), I used the Sigma 85mm f1.4 for my "head and guitar" and general photos of people and the Canon 135mm f/2L for facial close-ups. When I switched to full-frame, the seldom-used 70-200 f/2.8L became my most versatile lens. 


Lens collection: 
Canon: 28mm f/1.8, 50mm f/1.4, 100mm f/2.8 L IS macro, 135 f/2L, 200mm f/2.8L, 70-200mm f/2.8L (non-IS)
Sigma: 85mm f/1.4


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm still using APS-C and my most used lenses are my 28mm F1.8 (most used among the most used), 50mm F1.8 and the 100mm macro USM F2.8. I'll be acquiring either the samyang 14mm or tamron 19-35mm soon maybe after I upgrade to 6D. I'm also thinking of the 70-300L and the 50mm F1.4 later. I'll leave my 500D + 50mm F1.8 + 18-55 and 55-250 with my loving wife.


----------



## Radiating (Mar 10, 2013)

Anthonyhnj said:


> I love to shoot wide, wait scratch that, Ultra Wide. It seems that my everyday walk around goto lens is the 17-40. it gives me the ultra wide I like when needed and it also covers the 24, 28, and 35mm focal lengths. Granted, it's only f4 but I have been using it on a 6d and have had no complaints. Maybe one day i'll upgrade to the 16-35.
> 
> What's your goto everyday lens?
> 
> ...



My go to lens would be the 24-70mm f/2.8 II. 

Why?

Because it has the last chromatic aberration of any lens you can get. It has almost no LoCa or LaCA, and is super sharp if you get a good copy which means that out of camera jpg's will be perfect. No other zoom lens ever made can claim that level of sharpness wide open at a fast aperture while being fully APO (not the half baked APO Sigma does) and having no lateral CA. Not the 16-35mm, nor 70-200mm.


----------



## danski0224 (Mar 10, 2013)

16-35 II


----------



## wsmith96 (Mar 10, 2013)

My everyday lens is the 17-55 2.8. I love this lens and it's never let me down.


----------



## CANONisOK (Mar 10, 2013)

Without a specific or specialized need in mind, my go-to lenses are either:

[Zoom] 24-70 2.8 ii - Nothing bad to say about it. Covers a very useful range of FLs. Great IQ. Weather-sealed.

[Prime] 50 1.4 - I like having the low-light shooting capability of this prime and the FL & MFD are versatile. Although I'd love to have the weather sealing of the 1.2, I've yet to pull the trigger on it due to the mixed reviews. If I could find it as cheap as I got my 85 1.2 I'd buy it in a heartbeat!


----------



## charlesa (Mar 10, 2013)

24 mm TS-E for my line of work (landscape). Tilt and shift functions extremely useful, extremely sharp, only con it is not weather sealed and that becomes a problem in the weather we usually encounter.


----------

